# Moms in Nafplion



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm an American living in Nafplion, Greece and I have a 2 1/2 year old son. I'm looking for an English-speaking playgroup and/or Mommy & me groups in the area. Does anyone know of any? If there aren't any, and you are possibly interested in starting one please contact me. Or if just to meet for a coffee.

Thank you,

Shawna


----------

